# My first fatty attempt w/Qview



## ps0303 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is my first fatty attempt.  I just put it in the smoker about 25 minutes ago.  I think I might have filled it with too much goodness.  Then again I was putting it together last night at midnight after having been to a baseball game and a few brews.  We'll see how it goes.

Inside is hash browns, onion, green pepper, cheese, and scrambled eggs.













IMG_1644.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 7, 2013


















IMG_1645.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## seenred (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks good so far!  Please keep the qview coming!

Red


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 7, 2013)

First thing I learned is next time I won't use the thick bacon.  Looks like I'm going to have to crisp it up in the broiler.


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is the finished product. Right off the smoker.













IMG_1646.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 7, 2013






After I crisped the bacon some in the broiler.













IMG_1647.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 7, 2013






Inside views.













IMG_1648.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 7, 2013


















IMG_1649.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 7, 2013






Definitely next time the thin bacon will be the one to use.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't have any pics, but I ran into exactly the same thing the other day. The thick bacon was mostly done on the outside but a bit under cooked on the fatty side. 

Great job! Imagine the next one, lol!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks fantastic!  I like the idea of using hashbrowns in the filling.  Bet that was a delicious meal.

Great job!

Clarissa


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 7, 2013)

That's a great looking fattie! Nice pics.

   Mike


----------



## gary morris (Jul 10, 2013)

That looks perfect, my mouths watering just looking at it.

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice tight weave. looks great

happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree with Mule... excellent weave! I usually use the cheaper bacon.. cause I think it crisp s' better even in rhe low heat of the smoker... either way you got it down now! 
Mike


----------



## smokinut (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice, I had the problem of over filling on my first attempts too. And your weave is perfect. Good job and good pics.


----------

